# Eine neues Bike für meinen Sohn



## Toni172 (10. Januar 2013)

*Einleitung*

Hallo,
ich wollte hier den zukünftigen Aufbau des neuen Bikes von meinem Sohn dokumentieren. 
Er ist im Frühjahr dann 6,5 Jahre und benutzt das Bike als Trainings- und Sportgerät um Kinder CC Rennen in der Klasse U9 zu fahren. 
Ein verkehrssicheres Zweitbike für die Schule etc. wird ebenfalls noch aufgebaut. 
70% der Teile sind aus der "Restekiste" vom Papa und liegen schon das eine oder andere Jahr als sofort verfügbare "Ersatzteile" im Bikekeller rum.
Die restlichen Parts werden oder wurden gekauft. Bezugsquellen gerne per PM.

Alle Gewichtangaben wo sg dahinter steht sind selbstgewogen !!!


Grundlage für das Bike soll ein Kids 24" Race, Boys 21 Speed werden welches ich leider noch nicht in meinen Händen haben kann. 





Dieses wird dann komplett zerlegt und getuned. Warum ein Cannondale und nicht andere leichte Alternativen. Ganz einfach. Papa hat eins, also will der Sohnemann auch eins. Und es gibt nicht so viele alternativen mit Discaufnahme in 24".

*Update vom 08.03.2013*
Das Bike wurde mittlerweile von dem Händler meines Vertrauens geliefert. Es gibt von den Cannondale Race 24" zwei Rahmengrößen. Wir haben uns für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden, deshalb auch der Knick im Oberrohr.
Hier mal ein Bild so wie wir es in Empfang genommen haben.






















So wie es da steht genau 11,83 kg. Die Gabel läßt sich optimal auf das Gewicht von einem 22kg Kind einstellen.
Man beachte auch den im Rahmen verlegten hinteren Bremszug.


----------



## Toni172 (10. Januar 2013)

*Laufradsatz*

Leider konnte ich hier nicht auf einen Altbestand in meiner Restekiste zurückgreifen.
Somit habe ich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten das Forum und Internet auf leichte und noch bezahlbare Parts durchstöbert. Ich brauchte ja einen relativ leichten Disc Laufradsatz. 
Als leichte und noch "günstige" Parts hierfür sind es folgende geworden. 

Naben vorne und hinten: Novatec Disc Superlight 32 Loch

Speichen: Sapim Laser 

Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu

Felgen: Alex Rims ACE 20 24

Hier nach dem Selbstaufbau des LRS das Ergebnisse mit Gewichten (Gesamt 1514g).
Hinterrad   824g sg
Vorderrad  690g sg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (10. Januar 2013)

*Antrieb/Kurbel*

Da die original verbaute 3 Fach Kurbel vermutlich Sackschwer und mit 152mm noch zu lang ist, musste eine günstige leichte Alternative her.
Um Ole nicht gleich mit neuen Bike inkl. neuer Schaltung zu überfordern wird die erste Umbauvariante eine Singlekurbel sein. So kann er sich nur auf das neue Fahrgefühl konzentrieren und ist mit der neuen 2 Fach (zweite Umbauvariante) noch nicht gleich überfordert. Außerdem sind bei uns hier die Rennen in der U9 noch nicht so steil das 2 Fach benötigt wird.

*1. Umbauvariante:*

Kurbelarme:               SINZ ISIS 140mm

Hosenschutz:             BBQ Bashguard

Kettenblatt:               Specialites Zephyr 34  110er Lochkreis

Kettenblattschrauben: Alu

Gewicht:                   544g sg ohne Kurbelschrauben






*2. Umbauvariante:*

Kurbelarme:               gekürzte Suntour Microdrive Kurbel aus den 90er Jahren (Länge 145mm)

Hosenschutz:             BBQ Bashguard

Kettenblatt:               Specialites Zephyr 32  
                               Specialites Zephyr 22  

Kettenblattschrauben: Alu

Die Kurbel wurde von einem Bekannten (er ist Werkzeugmacher) von 175mm auf 145mm gekürzt von mir poliert. Dann von einem Bekannten schwarz eloxiert und dann von mir wieder 
klarlackiert.
Hier das Ergebnis.
Als Innenlager wird ein 4 Kant FSA Platinum Pro mit 108mm Achslänge genommen. Gewicht des Innenlagers 208g sg










*Kasette:*

Als Kasette wird eine Shimano XT 9 fach 11-34 verbaut. 287,8g sg






*Kette:*

SRAM PG ????? Bild folgt


----------



## Y_G (10. Januar 2013)

schicker Einstieg - wird sicher ein netter Aufbau werden


----------



## Toni172 (14. Januar 2013)

so, nochmal die 1 Fach Kurbel als Bild weiter oben.

Weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## Pan Tau (21. Januar 2013)

...abonniert


----------



## Toni172 (24. Januar 2013)

*Schnellspanner*

Um den leichten und hochwertigen LRS am Bike zu halten habe ich mich für einen günstigen, leichten und sicheren "Schnellspanner" entschieden.
Dies hat den Vorteil das die Schnellspanner nicht von Kinderhand gelöst werden können.

Mounty Special Lite Axle Nabenschnellspannersatz Alu:  66g sg


----------



## Toni172 (24. Januar 2013)

*Bremsanlage*

Als Bremse wird meine Ersatzbremse montiert. Diese hatte ich mehrere Jahre zuverlässig an meinem Specialized S-Works Hartail montiert.
Getuned wird noch mit Aluschrauben an den Bremsgriffen und Ashima Rotoren. Ich erhoffe mir mit den Discbremsen für Ole eine bessere Dosierung als mit den V-Brakes.

Bremse:   
(Bilder folgen)


Bremsscheiben: Ashima AiRotor 160mm und 140mm

Einmal 96g sg in 160mm inkl. 6 Stahlschrauben und einmal 79,4g sg in 140mm inkl. 6 Stahlschrauben


----------



## Toni172 (24. Januar 2013)

*Schaltung*

Das Schaltwerk wird ein SRAM X0 (langer Käfig) der ersten Serie (2005). Auch dieses war mehrere Jahre an meinem Specialized montiert und liegt nun auch schon eine längere Zeit in meiner "Restekiste". Ich bin am überlegen die silbernen Aluteile ebenfalls schwarz eloxieren zu lassen. Als Shifter möchte ich gerne die SRAM X0 der alten Serie montieren. Diese habe ich ebenfalls. Wenn man den Gerüchten hier im Forum Glauben schenken soll, dann sind diese aber für Kinderhände etwas zu schwergängig. Dies muss mit einem späteren Test noch überprüft werden. Sollte es wirklich so sein, dann werde ich diese vermutlich auf 10fach umbauen lassen. Ich hoffe das im Zuge dieses Umbaus das Schaltverhalten ebenfalls verbessert werden kann. 

Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 langer Käfig 2005  212g sg






Shifter:
(Bilder folgen)


Umwerfer/Kettenführung:
hier bin ich noch auf der Suche nach was schönen, guten, bezahlbaren leichten. 
Einen Standard XT Umwerfer habe ich noch. Aber das wäre nur die Notlösung. Da muss was passenderes her.


----------



## Toni172 (24. Januar 2013)

*Reifen*

Reifen:              Schwalbe Rocket-Ron 24" 2,1" Performance Serie  422g und 424g sg









Tubless-System: FRM Tublesstape mit Latexmilch

Ventile:             FRM 



(Bilder und Gewichte folgen)


----------



## Toni172 (26. Januar 2013)

*Steuerzentrale*

Auch hier kann ich teilweise auf meine Restekiste zurÃ¼ckgreifen. 
Der gebrauchte Lenker kann schon einige Geschichten erzÃ¤hlen. Er war an einem Teambike verbaut und hat schon so manche Marathonstrecke in Europa im Spitzenfeld gesehen. Und fÃ¼r 10,-â¬ ein echter Schnapper. Ich habe den Lenker entlabelt (er hatte teilweise eine rote Teamlackierung) und dann wieder poliert. Die Breite muss noch angepasst werden.
Einen richtig kurzen und dennoch leichten Vorbau zu finden ist nicht so einfach. Den KCNC habe ich neu gekauft und mit gut 20,-â¬ hat er noch ein super Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis.
Es gibt ihn auch in der Standard Klemmung von 25,4mm.

Lenker:       3T XIDA TEAM  OS 31,8mm  640mm  160g  sg






Vorbau:      KCNC Flyride OS 31,8mm 50mm  94g  sg   aus 6061-AL






Spacer:      Noname Carbon 3x 5mm  7,1g sg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (8. März 2013)

*Gabel:*
Da in der U9 Klasse so gut wie keine Trails gefahren werden und ein leichtes Bike oberste Priorität hat, kommt erstmal eine Alu-Starrgabel ans Bike.
Die an sich sehr gute Federgabel hat noch etwas Schonzeit. Das bisschen Dämpfung was benötigt wird macht der Rocket Ron.


Mosso Disc Alu-Starrgabel inkl. Aheadkralle

Bild folgt.



*Sattel:*

Bild folgt.


*Sattelstütze:*

Force Flow 27,2mm 350mm Schwarz. Diese hat leider 10g mehr wie die Herstellerangaben.

EDIT: ich sehe gerade warum die Stütze zu schwer ist. Ich habe die Haltestege mitgewogen  die sind ja nur dafür da den Sattel zu ersetzen. Wie peinlich.
        Habe nun nochmal die Stege extra gewogen. Die haben 9,7g. Nun passt es.


----------



## Toni172 (8. März 2013)

Der Umbau hat vor einiger Zeit schon begonnen. Das Bike wurde bis auf das Tretlager komplett zerlegt. Hier musste ich feststellen das das von mir angedachte Lager aus der Restekiste von der Achsbreite nicht passt. Somit muss erstmal das original eingebaut bleiben bis was neues gebrauchtes organisiert ist.


----------



## paradox (8. März 2013)

cool!


----------



## Toni172 (10. März 2013)

*vorläufiges Endergebniss:*

So das Bike ist zusammengebaut und in der ersten Testphase. Ich habe doch sofort die 2 Fach Kurbel montiert. Ole kommt nach der ersten 15 Minuten Probefahrt auch schon gut damit zurecht. 
Es hat auch schon wieder kleine Änderungen/Optimierungen gegeben die auf den Fotos schon nicht zu sehen sind.

*Das Gewicht liegt bei sehr guten 8,84 Kg !!! Somit 3 kg leichter wie das Original !!!!*

1. Der Sattel. Der ist zwar schön leicht und ich habe ihn hier rumliegen, aber er ist viel zu lang. Ole bleibt bei anfahren an der Sattelspitze hängen. Macht nix, dann kommt er halt in 2 Jahren an ein 26"er.  Außerdem sieht das Bike mit dem Sattel in Teamfarben viel besser aus. Gewicht ist ja nicht alles. 
Somit kommen zu den 8,84 kg wieder 190g dazu.

2. Die Lenkerbreite wurde angepasst. So war sie 6cm zu breit. Macht -10g

Es werden noch andere Pedale montiert. Diese original wiegen ca. 360g und haben zu wenig halt. Macht nochmals -100g bis 120g. Somit sollte es bei Sub 9kg bleiben. Das war auch das Ziel.

Hier mal die ersten Schnappschüße. Ich bitte die Unordnung zu entschuldigen  . Gute Bilder gibt es nochmal später:


----------



## Toni172 (27. März 2013)

*Abschluss Bilder:*

Das Bike ist bis auf die noch fehlenden Pedale nun fertig. Gewicht sollte dann inkl. div Schutzfolien bei 8,9kg liegen. Hier mal ein paar bessere Bilder:

Gruß Toni


----------



## superseven77 (27. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (27. März 2013)

sehr geil. schaut gut aus.  Viel Spaß deinem kleinen damit.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Oktober 2013)

Echt tolles Bike! Die Gabel ist eigentlich 26" oder?

Wir groß war dein Sohn als er das Bike bekommen hat?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Toni172 (16. Oktober 2013)

@LockeTirol

Ja es ist eine 26" Gabel.
Er war so in etwa 125cm. Ich denke im Moment ist er Ende 120cm. Er kommt nun beim trailen besser damit zurecht. CC Rennen fahren war mit 125cm schon kein Problem. Aber in der Rennserie wo Ole mitfährt gibt es zusätzlich einen Technikteil mit entweder Slalom oder Trail, da ist ein kleineres Bike natürlich von Vorteil. Nur muss das CC-Rennen und der Technikteil mit dem selben Bike gefahren werden.


----------



## craysor (16. Oktober 2013)

Cooles Teil! 

Nimmt man bei der Körpergröße normal nicht 20 Zoll, zumindest nach den gängigen Empfehlungen? Meiner ist im kommenden Frühjahr 6 3/4 und braucht was neues....


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Weißt du die Einbaulaenge der Gabel?


----------



## Toni172 (16. Oktober 2013)

Werde nachher nochmal messen gehen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Toni172 (16. Oktober 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Cooles Teil!
> 
> Nimmt man bei der Körpergröße normal nicht 20 Zoll, zumindest nach den gängigen Empfehlungen? Meiner ist im kommenden Frühjahr 6 3/4 und braucht was neues....



Ole hat noch ein Hotrock in 20" für den Weg zum Bäcker usw. Das würde vermutlich von der Geo perfekt passen. Aber eigentlich will er es nicht mehr fahren, das 24er rollt viel besser. 
Ich weis nicht wie gross Deiner bis dahin ist und wie geschickt er auf dem Rad ist. Aber ich würde mich nach einem kleinen 24er umsehen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt das Rad auch richtig gut. Der Rahmen ist aber schon ein 24-Zöller, oder? Ich kenne mich da bei Cannondale nicht aus. Und gehört eigentlich eine Federgabel rein? Dann paßt die 26er ja richtig gut.

Daß es leichter läuft als das Hotrock liegt doch bestimmt nicht daran, daß es größere Räder hat, sondern daran, daß das Cannondale das deutlich bessere Rad ist. Hersteller wie MTB Cycletech und Velotraum gehen ja einen anderen Weg und bauen große 20er, die erst ab 125cm überhaupt passen. Die laufen sicher nicht schlechter


----------



## Toni172 (16. Oktober 2013)

@trolliver und LockeTirol
ja es ist das kleine 24er von Cannondale. Die haben wie Specialized auch zwei Rahmengrößen bei 24".
Das Rad hat eigentlich auch eine Federgabel. Die Mosso hat eine *Einbauhöhe von ca. 430mm*. Das ist in etwa so wie die original Federgabel ohne Sag.
Mit dem Leichtlauf ist es von allem etwas. Natürlich sind die Naben hochwertiger und alles läuft etwas besser und leichter, aber der Raddurchmesser ist im Gelände absolut *nicht* zu vernachlässigen. Speziell auf Wiesentrails rollt ein 24er erheblich besser als ein 20er.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Oktober 2013)

Meines Wissens hat die RST First Air 410mm. Oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde den CD-Rahmen richtig filigran. Sieht so aus als hätten sie sich tatsächlich einen spezifischen Rohrsatz gegönnt für ein Kinderbike. Hast Du zufällig im Rahmen der "Zerlegung" den Rahmen einzeln gewogen oder nur mit Tretlager?
Mich würde nämlich interessieren ob ich später beim Umstieg von 20" auf 24" die leichten Komponenten mitnehmen kann und einfach nur Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder neu kaufe. Die Konfiguration Schaltung etc. ist nämlich exakt die Gleiche (1x9 mit 34er Blatt vorne).


----------



## Toni172 (17. Oktober 2013)

Leider habe ich vor lauter Freude aufs montieren vergessen den Rahmen einzeln zu wiegen.


----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

OK dann muss es die Differenzkalkulation richten!


----------



## renntiger (5. März 2014)

Bei Umbauvariante 2 wäre ja eine 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut worden. Welcher Umwerfer und welcher Drehgriff kommt denn dann zum Einsatz? Ein 3-fach Drehgriff? Passt das zusammen?


----------



## Toni172 (5. März 2014)

hallo renntiger,
das ist ein 2-fach SRAM X0 Umwerfer (*X.0 Umwerfer 2x10 Low Clamp, Bottom Pull)*. Als Shifter habe ich einen 3-fach Drehgriff der nur von Stufe 1-2 läuft.
Den Restweg begrenzt der Umwerfer über die Anschlagschraube.


----------



## renntiger (5. März 2014)

Aha, danke. Wie verhält sich der X0-Drehgriff jetzt bzgl. Leichtgängigkeit? Funktioniert das mit Kinderhände?


----------



## Toni172 (6. März 2014)

Mein Sohn kommt mit 7 Jahren gut damit zurecht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y_G (6. März 2014)

renntiger schrieb:


> Aha, danke. Wie verhält sich der X0-Drehgriff jetzt bzgl. Leichtgängigkeit? Funktioniert das mit Kinderhände?


Meiner fährt seit seinem 6sten Geburtstag damit problemlos. Hat ein paar Tage gedauert dann gings gut.


----------



## Toni172 (15. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das Cannondale steht ab Septemper zum verkauf.

Entweder in der original Version:

für 399,-  (Bike ist im sehr guten Zustand, sämtliche anbauteile wurden nicht benutzt, Rahmen und Gabel sind zum Schutz teilweise mit Klarsichtfolie sauber abgeklebt)






Oder in der Tuningversion (ohne Tune Speedneedle und allen original Teilen) mit eingebauter original Federgabel.
Preis VB 1100,-€




Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (21. September 2014)

Verkaufe verschiedene Tuningteile vom Bike ein Bild weiter oben.

z.B.

Kurbelsatz
Pedale
LRS


----------



## Helminger (9. November 2014)

Hallo,

Hast du die Originalteile wie Lenker Vorbau und so auch gewogen ?
Und hättest du da evtl. eine Liste ?


----------



## Toni172 (9. November 2014)

Hallo Helminger,
nein davon habe ich leider keine Gewichte gewogen und notiert.


----------



## Helminger (16. November 2014)

Hättest du noch Tuningteile für das Bike ?


----------



## Toni172 (16. November 2014)

Hallo Helminger,

ich habe noch die gekürzte Kurbel inkl. Kettenblätter, den Laufradsatz, die Avid Juicy Ultimate Bremsen, die Mosso Starrgabel,

Gruß Toni


----------



## LockeTirol (16. November 2014)

An der Mosso Gabel hätte ich ggf Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

